# European Chainsaw Pants?



## UrbanLogger (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anyone know where or how I can get a pair of Stihl HiFlex Chainsaw Pants and/or Stretch Air(Pfanner) Chainsaw pants with out ordering them from the other side of the pond? Are they available anywhere in the US?


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 8, 2009)

If you are going to order some go with pfanner ,,, they are better then the rest ,,


----------



## UrbanLogger (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anyone know the difference between Type A and Type C chainsaw pants?


----------



## PurdueJoe (Feb 8, 2009)

type c protects the whole leg front and back while the type A's only cover the front of you legs. As for the pants themselves I have a pair of hi-flexs, pfanner quick stops and a set of sip 5.1 and 6.1's and award for the best pair goes hands down to the pfanners. In fact in the winter time I only wear them and none of the other pairs and they are holding up great. They are the only set of saw trousers I'll buy from now on.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

PurdueJoe said:


> type c protects the whole leg front and back while the type A's only cover the front of you legs. As for the pants themselves I have a pair of hi-flexs, pfanner quick stops and a set of sip 5.1 and 6.1's and award for the best pair goes hands down to the pfanners. In fact in the winter time I only wear them and none of the other pairs and they are holding up great. They are the only set of saw trousers I'll buy from now on.


can you get a pic of them? here is my hi-flex




i got them from the UK


----------



## windthrown (Feb 8, 2009)

I was looking around online, and I was wondering if these are European Chainsaw Pants? Just wondering...:jester:






OK, sorry...


----------



## Tacodriver (Feb 10, 2009)

Here you go urbanlogger place in 100 mile house B.C carries themhttp://www.stretchair.ca/en/


----------



## valekbrothers (Feb 10, 2009)

It looks like they are available here in th US.

www.sherrilltree.com


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 10, 2009)

UrbanLogger said:


> Does anyone know where or how I can get a pair of Stihl HiFlex Chainsaw Pants and/or Stretch Air(Pfanner) Chainsaw pants with out ordering them from the other side of the pond? Are they available anywhere in the US?



I haven't tried the Pfanner pants I've always used SIP. I'm going back to England in July so I'll be shopping then but reading the other posts they are available here. I would like to try some myself.

My friend is a Stihl stockist so if you can't find them here I would bring some back for you.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 10, 2009)

PurdueJoe said:


> type c protects the whole leg front and back while the type A's only cover the front of you legs. As for the pants themselves I have a pair of hi-flexs, pfanner quick stops and a set of sip 5.1 and 6.1's and award for the best pair goes hands down to the pfanners. In fact in the winter time I only wear them and none of the other pairs and they are holding up great. They are the only set of saw trousers I'll buy from now on.



I didn't know Pfanner made chainsaw pants, I thought they just made kevlar padded climbing pants? (like the ones Bear Grylls wears).


----------



## UrbanLogger (Feb 10, 2009)

Sherrill Tree now carries pfanner chainsaw pants, they just came out with their new website, which has them listed on it.

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Chainsaw-Protected-Clothing/Pfanner-Chainsaw-Pants


----------



## Reg (Feb 10, 2009)

Having had both the Hiflex and Stretch-air, I'd say the Stretch air are by far the tougher and longer lasting out of the two. While the hiflex are definately more comfortable, lighter and cooler in hot weather, the outer fabric seems to degrade quite rapidly.....mine were in tatters after 12 months.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 11, 2009)

UrbanLogger said:


> Sherrill Tree now carries pfanner chainsaw pants, they just came out with their new website, which has them listed on it.
> 
> http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Chainsaw-Protected-Clothing/Pfanner-Chainsaw-Pants



That's it I'm getting some. I've been shopping till I'm dropping lately. This site is site lures you into buying new kit all the time LOL Hope Nailsbeats hasn't seen this post he's spent enough already. Those pants are pricey but they are widely considered to be the dogs b****cks!


----------



## PurdueJoe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah $400 is a price for just one set of pants but I look at it this way. I have a very hi deductible for my health insurance. I can cut through MANY pairs of these pants and still be under that deductible. Let alone the amount of money I would loose while not working. I tell all the guys I sub out to when they say I'm crazy for spending that type of money on pants I simply reply back "It's the cheapest insurance out there"


----------



## 72guy (Feb 24, 2009)

*Pfanner vs Stihl Vernebukse Forestwear Comfort ( Norway)*

Anyone know the pros and cons of the two pants?
http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1360909&postcount=12
http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Chainsaw-Protected-Clothing/Pfanner-Chainsaw-Pants


----------



## Norwayclimber (Feb 25, 2009)

I've heard that the Stihl pants dont take to much of a beating, compared to the Pfanner og zip, but I dont have any first hand experience.

Now my ground guy has a new pair of stihl pants, so I guess I'll see how they work out. He had an old pair of Pfanner pants and wore them day out and day inn, and they held up good. They died though, as he melted a large hole in them while using an angel grinder :bang:


----------



## skogsmats (Feb 25, 2009)

*Pfanner*



UrbanLogger said:


> Does anyone know the difference between Type A and Type C chainsaw pants?



Look in on Sherril, they have one modell. I sell to treeclimber Pfanner "Arborist" and more guys choose thier new modell "Gladiator".
The letters stands for sort of protection and we have speedclasses on sawchain.
Type A protection on the front of trouser and type C all a round Your leg.
Then it can be differenr classes from 0 and 4 (think its 4) 0 is 16 m/sec 
In Sweden the popular modell is Type A and class 2 (20 m/sec) Booth in trousers and yuor boots.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 25, 2009)

Norwayclimber said:


> I've heard that the Stihl pants dont take to much of a beating, compared to the Pfanner og zip, but I dont have any first hand experience.
> 
> Now my ground guy has a new pair of stihl pants, so I guess I'll see how they work out. He had an old pair of Pfanner pants and wore them day out and day inn, and they held up good. They died though, as he melted a large hole in them while using an angel grinder :bang:



I have seen SIP pants in action, and they pulled the saw clean out of the guys hand! His legs were fine.


----------

